
Mark Zuckerberg Is Done Apologizing to You - smacktoward
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/11/mark-zuckerberg-gives-defiant-cnn-interview.html
======
pascalxus
Zuckerberg should try not to take it so personally. As a public figure he'll
need to keep his emotions in check a bit better to prevent political backlash.

I mean, the media really turned up it's criticism (some of it legitimate, some
of it not) of the tech industry (kinda like the finance industry 10 years ago
- America loves a good villain) because they know they can fan the flames of
hate to boost their own readership. And since, they're on the brink of
survival, they'll continue to use emotional appeal to drive more traffic. So,
yes, the article mentioned in the story was BS, but you can't state that if
your the CEO of facebook - that will just fan the flames even more.

------
DyslexicAtheist
sounds like a great gig for private security companies and investigators.
pretty sure fb is hiring! /s

